# Cooler Water Temperatures Mean Hot Bass Fishing in Vermont



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Barre, VT  Rake the leaves? Mow the lawn one last time? If you do, you may miss out on some of the best bass fishing of the year, according to the Vermont Fish and Wildlife Department.

The cooler water temperatures of fall stimulate Vermonts largemouth and smallmouth bass to feed heavily, bringing some of the best bass fishing of the year at a time when you wont see much competition from other anglers.

Bass fishing heats up as water temperatures cool down, said Patrick Berry, Vermonts Fish and Wildlife Commissioner. If you would like to get in on some unbelievable fishing, you need to get out on the water in the next few days. Lake Champlain, and lakes St. Catherine, Morey, Bomoseen, Hortonia, and Seymour have fantastic fishing for both largemouth and smallmouth bass, and the season doesnt end on most lakes until November 30th.

This fall, my 10-year old son, Quinn, caught and released a largemouth on southern Lake Champlain that would have weighed close to eight pounds. It was an experience we will both remember!

Shawn Good, one of our fisheries biologists, who also is an avid bass angler, got in on the action last weekend when he spent a few hours flipping jigs and catching several heavy Champlain largemouths.

Photos of other recent Vermont bass angling success are posted in the Master Angler section of Vermont Fish and Wildlifes website: http://www.vtfishandwildlife.com/masterangler_list.cfm.

Vermont fishing licenses are available online from their website. Regulations are found in the 2011 Guide to Hunting, Fishing and Trapping available from license agents and on the Fish and Wildlife website. For additional information, contact Vermont Fish and Wildlife by calling 802-241-3700 or Emailing [email protected].

Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Cooler Water Temperatures Mean Hot Bass Fishing in Vermont


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------

